# passwort login?



## redman (27. Jan 2004)

hi,
gibt es irgendwo ein fertiges login tool, dass die user über eine DB vergleicht?

mfg


----------



## sigma (27. Jan 2004)

mach es doch schnell selbst. is ja keine so grosse sache.   

gruss sigma


----------



## redman (16. Feb 2004)

hi,
richtig ist keine grosse sache.
habe ich mittlerweile alle applets fertig soweit!

womit ich aber probleme habe, ist das ich nicht weiß, wie ich von diesem login aus, ein anderes applet lade, mit den zu diesem user gehörigen daten!

gruß


----------



## Guest (1. Mrz 2004)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem fertigen Login-Tool. Bin auf Visual Basic ausgebildet deswegen ist, Java für mich relativ Neuland.



> womit ich aber probleme habe, ist das ich nicht weiß, wie ich von diesem login aus, ein anderes applet lade, mit den zu diesem user gehörigen daten!



Beim Starten eines Applets aus einem Applet benötige ich leider auch Hilfe.

mfg


----------

